# Leute aus Aschaffenburg



## Mike P. (5. Juni 2006)

hi, gibt es hier Leute aus dem Raum Aschaffenburg?


----------



## natty_dread (7. Juni 2006)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franzi1 (7. Juni 2006)

Ja


----------



## Levty (7. Juni 2006)

Geil^^


----------



## Heavy-Duty-Bike (9. Juni 2006)

Juten Abend... bin auch aus AB !

bis denne


----------



## trelgne (11. Juni 2006)

Unter www.spessart-biker.de findest Du sicher auch noch Biker aus A`burg!


----------



## natty_dread (12. Juni 2006)

trelgne schrieb:
			
		

> Unter www.spessart-biker.de findest Du sicher auch noch Biker aus A`burg!


JA!!!!!! 
Ich war doch tatsächlich mal schneller als du!!!!  
Gruß vom Roudebücher


----------



## gerald_ruis (29. Juni 2006)

Ganz in der Nähe findest du auch uns


----------



## Doing-Doing (7. Juli 2006)

Ja die gibts, gib mal laut!


----------



## Rerun (14. Juli 2006)

hier ist auch noch einer


----------



## Heuner (22. Juli 2006)

und noch einer!^^
Aber was bringts wenn alle hier schrein?
wie wärs mal mit Altersangaben, "Einsatzgebiet" etc.? Und dann kann man ach mal was ausmachen um zusammen zu biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natty_dread (24. Juli 2006)

Heuner schrieb:
			
		

> und noch einer!^^
> Aber was bringts wenn alle hier schrein?
> wie wärs mal mit Altersangaben, "Einsatzgebiet" etc.? Und dann kann man ach mal was ausmachen um zusammen zu biken!


Ok: 29, geistig jung, körperlicher Verfall hat allerdings schon eingesetzt. 
Kondition mittel. Kategorie Tourenfahrer. Will aber im Herbst evtl. auch mal meinen ersten Marathon in Angriff nehmen.
Hab (fast) immer Zeit und Lust zum Radfahrn...


----------



## Knacki1 (24. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute bin aus Mainaschaff

Alter: 16

"Einsatzgebiet": Dirt/Street, Freeride, bisschen DH

Wenn ihr ma Lust habt bisschen zu fahren schreibt mir ne Msg.

mfg chris


----------



## ukberg24 (27. Juli 2006)

Bin auch aus Aschaffenburg (Schweinheim) und fahre meist allein durch den Wald. Vielleicht kann man mal zusammen fahren. 

Typus: Tourenfahrer, eher gemütlich, ca. 2-3 h pro Trip. 

Harte Downhills sind nicht mein Ding. 

Bin manchmal bei den monatlichen Ausfahrten desMTB Club Sulzbach dabei (jeden ersten Sonntag im Monat). Vielleicht trifft man sich da mal.


----------



## gerald_ruis (27. Juli 2006)

ukberg24 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bin manchmal bei den monatlichen Ausfahrten des MTB Club Sulzbach dabei (jeden ersten Sonntag im Monat). Vielleicht trifft man sich da mal.


 
Soooo und jetzt oute ich mal, damit ich auch weiß mit wem ich es da zu tun habe  
Sonst fahr ich das nächste mal vielleicht neber dir her und weiß gar nicht wer du bist


----------



## Heuner (28. Juli 2006)

geht doch!^^


----------



## Rerun (28. Juli 2006)

ein paar ergänzende Informationen noch zu mir...

34 Jahre, wohne in Schweinheim, fahre mit dem MTB meist 30-60km Touren aber auch gerne mit dem Rennrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ukberg24 (28. Juli 2006)

Ich habe gestern in Euer Alpencross-Gästebuch einen Eintrag gemacht. Wir sind uns abends beim Training begegnet. Angmeldet bin ich auch in eurem Forum, habe aber leider Password und Benutzernamen vergessen. 

Fahre ein weißes CUBE XMS und bei Regenwetter gerne mitt Schutzblech !!

Bist Du nun informiert ??


----------



## natty_dread (28. Juli 2006)

also, wenn die 2-3 Stunden von ukberg und die 30-60 km von Rerun nicht gerade mit nem 25er Schnitt laufen, dann klingt das doch in etwa nach meiner Liga...
Können ja bei Interesse gern mal ne runde zusammen drehn. Einfach melden...


----------



## gerald_ruis (28. Juli 2006)

ukberg24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern in Euer Alpencross-Gästebuch einen Eintrag gemacht. Wir sind uns abends beim Training begegnet. Angmeldet bin ich auch in eurem Forum, habe aber leider Password und Benutzernamen vergessen.
> 
> Fahre ein weißes CUBE XMS und bei Regenwetter gerne mitt Schutzblech !!
> 
> Bist Du nun informiert ??


 
Na jetzt hats geklingelt ... und danke auch für den netten Eintrag 
Wegen Bentzernamen in unserem Forum siehe gerade rausgeschickt PN


----------



## Knacki1 (29. Juli 2006)

Bin gestern mit meim MTB die permanente mtb Strecke von euch gefahren...

Habt ihr sehr schön ausgeschildert etc.

War nicht soooo schön zu fahren, weil es die meiste Zeit geregnet hat.


----------



## gerald_ruis (29. Juli 2006)

Wir machen & können viel, aber das Wetter haben wir "noch" nicht im Griff  . ICh bin die Strecke erst am letzten Mittwoch wieder einmal gefahren, da war sie staub trocken (wie auch die Luft ) und ging ganz gut ab ...

Können uns ja gerne mal nach unserem Alpencross treffen und gmeinsam unsere Haustrails erkundigen


----------



## natty_dread (7. August 2006)

Wie siehts aus??? Geht hier mal was, oder wars das jetzt schonwieder???


----------



## Doing-Doing (7. August 2006)

servus leuts,
ich komme aus hösbach, wie machen wir das jetzt. irgendwie müssen wir uns ja mal zusammenrotten. Wie währe es wenn wir einen Treff eintragen!?!?Gebt mal Laut...

P.S. Ich bin 30 und Eingefleischter CC Hardtailfahrer


----------



## natty_dread (8. August 2006)

Doing-Doing schrieb:
			
		

> servus leuts,
> ich komme aus hösbach, wie machen wir das jetzt. irgendwie müssen wir uns ja mal zusammenrotten. Wie währe es wenn wir einen Treff eintragen!?!?Gebt mal Laut...
> 
> P.S. Ich bin 30 und Eingefleischter CC Hardtailfahrer


Na, das klingt doch schonmal ganz vielversprechend....
Trag mal was ein. Wochenends is bei mir derzeit allerdings eher schlecht....


----------



## Doing-Doing (8. August 2006)

Na dann schreib ich mal was für nächsten Mittwoch ein. Ne kleine Abendrunde ist doch immer drin!?! 

Und der Rest nicht einschlafen kommt auch mal vorbei, ist sicher interessant!!


----------



## Rerun (9. August 2006)

so, ich habe mich mal für den Mittwoch eingetragen!
Ich denke mal das ich das schaffen sollten...

Gibt es schon überlegungen zur Strecke? Ich komme aus Schweinheim gefahren... (muss aber bei der Streckenplanung nicht unbedingt berücksichtigt werden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doing-Doing (10. August 2006)

Hab da schon ne Idee wie wir Fahren könnten. Dabei können wir schön vom Stengerts in deine Richtung Abfahren...

Gruß


----------



## Rerun (10. August 2006)

Hätte ich nichts dagegen, der Trail vom Stengerts runter und dann oberhalb der Schützen am Steinbruch vorbei ist ja auch klasse!

Ich hoffe es melden sich vielleicht noch ein paar Ascheberscher...


----------



## MealsOnWheels (10. August 2006)

Hier ist ein Laufacher!


----------



## Rerun (10. August 2006)

Hi MealsOnWheels!

wie siehts aus, nächsten Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr ab Hösbach/Marktplatz?


----------



## Doing-Doing (10. August 2006)

Ja Lawischer säh zu däs de mitgäist!
Bin mal gespannt ob man sich nicht eh schon kennt!!


----------



## MealsOnWheels (10. August 2006)

Mittwochs ist bei mir schwierig - aber mal schauen. Wenn dann meistens ehr kurzfristig. Macht halt mal ne genaue "Tourenbeschreibung" mit km/hm/Schnitt!!!/....


----------



## Doing-Doing (11. August 2006)

Will die Tour eigentlich zum kennenlernen nutzen. Dann schauen wir einfachmal was läuft.


----------



## Doing-Doing (11. August 2006)

Sacht mal gibt es eigentlich auch Frauen um Aschaffenburg? Meine bessere Hälfte sucht noch gleichgesinnte auf dem Rad. Sagt euren Freundinnen mal bescheid die haben sich auch schwierigkeiten Ladys auf dem Bke zu finden...


----------



## MealsOnWheels (12. August 2006)

Doing-Doing schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht mal gibt es eigentlich auch Frauen um Aschaffenburg? Meine bessere Hälfte sucht noch gleichgesinnte auf dem Rad. Sagt euren Freundinnen mal bescheid die haben sich auch schwierigkeiten Ladys auf dem Bke zu finden...



Wie gut fährt sie denn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doing-Doing (13. August 2006)

In Wombach 3,50 auf 60km. Aber es geht um gemeinsames Touren und nicht Rennen fahren...


----------



## MealsOnWheels (14. August 2006)

Vieeeeeeel zu schnell - das getraut sie sich nicht!  

Da muss sie erst noch ein bisschen trainieren gehen!


----------



## Doing-Doing (14. August 2006)

Son Käse,
es geht hier echt nur um lockeres zusammenfahren. Wir haben schon ein zwei mädels bei denen aucalles noch am Anfang steht. Also keine Schahm! hier geht nicht um Leistung. Sondern nur um Spaß und dne kann man Abends auf 8km um den Block auch haben. Wir fahren auch Snowboard und machen sonst noch alles mögliche...

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Rerun (15. August 2006)

@Doing-Doing/natty_dread
Sorry Leute, morgen kann ich leider nicht mitfahren! 
Ich hab wieder Probleme mit meinem Knie. Nach einer verregneten und somit etwas kühlen Tour am Wochenende ist es nun wieder etwas geschwollen (ich wurde letztes Jahr an dem Knie operiert).

Ich hoffe das sich das mit dem Knie möglichst bald wieder gibt und wir dann vielleciht nächste oder übernachste Woche nochmal was ausmachen können!
Habe mir heute erstmal eine kniewärmende 3/4 Hose bestellt  

Trotzdem viel Spass morgen, vielleciht läßt sich ja doch noch der eine oder andere Aschaffenburger blicken!


----------



## natty_dread (15. August 2006)

@ Doing-Doing: Bleibts bei dem Termin?


----------



## natty_dread (16. August 2006)

Ich schau so kurz vor 5 nochmal hier vorbei, was Stand der Dinge ist. Bei dem Sch...Wetter heut tendier ich momentan eher zu daheimbleiben...
Wenns gegen Abend aufhört zu regnen siehts wieder anders aus... Mach mal ne klare Ansage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natty_dread (16. August 2006)

so, Wetter hat sich ja doch noch gefangen... bin unterwegs...


----------



## Rerun (16. August 2006)

Bin mal gespannt ob es geklappt hat mit dem Treffen! Erzählt mal wie es war und wie ihr gefahren seid!


----------



## natty_dread (16. August 2006)

Rerun schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt ob es geklappt hat mit dem Treffen! Erzählt mal wie es war und wie ihr gefahren seid!


A...lecken....
Stand um 18.15 immernoch allein im Regen. Da bin ich dann auch wieder abgedampft....


----------



## Rerun (16. August 2006)

hmmm... naja, das war ja dann wohl nix... was war denn los mit den Anderen?

Wenn mein Knie wieder mitmacht können wir ja nochmal einen Anlauf starten.


----------



## Knacki1 (17. August 2006)

Vielleicht werd ich auch mitmachen... hab nur z.z. kein Bike.


----------



## busted_tube (21. August 2006)

HEy! hallo ich auch aus aschebersch 


ich hab mir ma gedacht ich schreib mich doch mal mit rein  auch wenn es sich ja bisschen vom ursprünglichen thread weg entwickelt hat  

mannmannmann...wenn man bei manchen so ins profil schaut...die meisten maraton oder extrem aktiv, da bekomm ich ja ein richtig schlechtes gewissen wegen meiner bequemlichkeit  

noch einen schönen tag!!!   ...und fallt nich vom bike


----------



## Knacki1 (21. August 2006)

busted_tube schrieb:
			
		

> HEy! hallo ich auch aus aschebersch
> 
> 
> ich hab mir ma gedacht ich schreib mich doch mal mit rein  auch wenn es sich ja bisschen vom ursprünglichen thread weg entwickelt hat
> ...


30km fahrn dann bin ich tot


----------



## Fränki__ (6. September 2006)

Gude!

Bin ach anner von eich!  

Bin mittlerweile von Wasserlos nach Gailbach umgesiedelt, zarte 34 Lenze alt, und versuch mit meinem Bike alles was geht, gerne auch längere Touren. Bin dann allerdings nicht auf Topzeiten aus, mein Rad wiegt 16,5 kg und hat 167mm Federweg am Heck. Aber dat klappt schon.

Ausserdem bin ich begeisterter Snowboarder und Biertrinker  

Wäre übrigens wirklich prima wenn's noch ein bis zwei Radlerinen gäbe, vielleicht bring ich meine Freundin auch mal wieder auf's Rad.

Werd' dann mol widder hier vorbei gugge, vielleicht schafft mers mol und trifft sich zum tribbele, saocht einfach bescheid wann un' wo ihr eich trefft, kumm dann ach  

Servus, Fränki....


----------



## natty_dread (20. September 2006)

Ich hab grad für Samstag nen Termin eingetragen. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder die andere Zeit und Lust...


----------



## Trickz (2. November 2006)

Hallo,
komme auch aus A´burg (Schwoie) und bin 26 Jahre alt, fahre allerdings eher bergab als bergauf. Inzwischen kennt man wohl fast jeden der den Sport (zumindestens das Downhillen) teilt und aus der Gegend kommt, das Forum hat natürlich auch seinen Teil dazu beigetragen  

Wenns mal nicht mehr klappen sollte aufgrund von Altersschwäche oder Familienplanung werd ich mir sicher auch nen Tourer zulegen und mir von euch die Trails zeigen lassen  

Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eviction (11. Februar 2007)

Noch ein Aschaffenburger hier 
Wär nett wenn man mal zusammen fahrn könnte.
Bin 17.


----------



## magic^desire (29. April 2007)

bin zwar nicht aus a-burg aber das ja garnicht weit da hin ...
könnte man da nicht ma ne tour auf die beine stellen ???

lg die jane


----------



## gerald_ruis (29. April 2007)

Na klar - ich bin dabei...

Vielleicht kommt der eine oder andere von euch ja nächste Woche zu unserer Cross Coutry Tour ...dann wäre ein Anfang gemacht. Wir treffen uns aber sonst mind. jeden 1. Sonntag im Monat


----------



## magic^desire (30. April 2007)

geht es nicht auch mal unter der woche ??? ich habe immer dienstag mittwochs frei ... am sonntag arbeite ich leider immer bis 14 uhr :/


----------



## cisco (21. Mai 2007)

so noch ein Aschebercher!


----------



## y23 (31. Mai 2007)

joar, will mich auch mal zu wort melden...
aschaffenburg > waldaschaff.
interessen: von feierabendrunde bis tagestour - für alles zu haben... alternativ auch gerne mal hahnenkamm heizen/shreddern 
gruß
rené (24, student = flexible zeiteinteilung für touren möglich)


----------



## magic^desire (8. Juli 2007)

also was geht nun ??? wann und wo ??? hat jemand dienstag mittwoch irgendwie zeit und lust ???

lg magic^desire


----------



## Eviction (8. Juli 2007)

bin zZ leider wegen krankheit außer gefecht gesetzt =/


----------



## magic^desire (8. Juli 2007)

das ist schade  ich wünsche dir baldige genesung  lg magic^desire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (28. August 2007)

Hallo.

Bin neu im Froum und auch aus Aschaffenburg.

Wollt ich nur mal sagen...  

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## stoned 'n grit (20. September 2007)

MARKTHEIDENFELD is in the house!!!


ich kann locker nach a-burg kommen und von dortaus losbiken. hätte evtl. noch n speezl im gepäck dabei (lapierre-fahrer)...


bin noch neu hier aber kein foren-newbie!!!

coole tour im spessart??? ...bin dabei, einfach mailden!!!



c-loc


----------



## Bergziege01 (25. September 2007)

hallo miteinander.

auch ein spessartler!
gibts hier auch ein paar eingefleischte cc-ler bzw. marathonfahrer mit treppchen-ambition? suche evtl. ein paar schnelle trainingspartner


----------



## stoned 'n grit (25. September 2007)

immerdoch !!!

nur diese woche ist schlecht, wegen spätschicht 14-22h.

für's wochenende können wir ja was ausmachen, wetter soll auch wieder werden  

können es hier, per e-mail, icq oder einfach telefonisch...


c-loc


----------



## fritzbox (25. September 2007)

Bergziege01 schrieb:


> hallo miteinander.
> 
> auch ein spessartler!
> gibts hier auch ein paar eingefleischte cc-ler bzw. marathonfahrer mit treppchen-ambition? suche evtl. ein paar schnelle trainingspartner



Wo kommste denn her ????


----------



## Bergziege01 (25. September 2007)

aus dem tiefen wald...

hausen nennt sich die metropole. etliche werden mich auf dem rennrad kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege01 (25. September 2007)

stoned 'n grit schrieb:


> immerdoch !!!
> 
> nur diese woche ist schlecht, wegen spätschicht 14-22h.
> 
> ...



guude!

im moment bin ich wenn, nur auf dem crosser im gelände unterwegs. mtb habe ich noch keines, aber crosser tuts für mich im moment sowieso noch, da meine fahrtechnik nach 4 jahren abstinenz doch etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt


----------



## fritzbox (25. September 2007)

Bergziege01 schrieb:


> guude!
> 
> im moment bin ich wenn, nur auf dem crosser im gelände unterwegs. mtb habe ich noch keines, aber crosser tuts für mich im moment sowieso noch, da meine fahrtechnik nach 4 jahren abstinenz doch etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt



Ich dachte Du wärst krank Antibiotika und so ,ausserdem bist du zu schnell für mich und ich kenn dich natürlich du mich wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## stoned 'n grit (26. September 2007)

wir fahren auch keine rennen, im moment geht es noch darum die stecke "zusammen" zu meistern...

wir sind keine ego-kampfsäue!!! ;-)

wenn das wetter passt sind wir irgendwo oberhalb des hafenlohrtals zu finden...

chris


----------



## Bergziege01 (26. September 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du wärst krank Antibiotika und so ,ausserdem bist du zu schnell für mich und ich kenn dich natürlich du mich wahrscheinlich auch



bin ich auch. im moment ist an sport nicht zu denken.... was ein sch.....

ok, du kennst mich und ich dich auch...zu schnell für dich...gib mal noch nen tip, ich komm nicht drauf


----------



## Bergziege01 (26. September 2007)

stoned 'n grit schrieb:


> wir fahren auch keine rennen, im moment geht es noch darum die stecke "zusammen" zu meistern...
> 
> wir sind keine ego-kampfsäue!!! ;-)
> 
> ...



rennen ist das beste training, aber nicht umgekehrt 

schnell im gelände ginge bei mir sowieso nicht. spätestens bergab wäre ende gelände! wie gesagt, ich war das letzte mal 2003 beim keiler-bike marathon im gelände unterwegs


----------



## fritzbox (26. September 2007)

Bergziege01 schrieb:


> bin ich auch. im moment ist an sport nicht zu denken.... was ein sch.....
> 
> ok, du kennst mich und ich dich auch...zu schnell für dich...gib mal noch nen tip, ich komm nicht drauf



Ich bin der im BERNER Trikot ,manchmal auch Incognito unterwegs ,und falls er zu hause ist mit Marco K.


----------



## Bergziege01 (26. September 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich bin der im BERNER Trikot ,manchmal auch Incognito unterwegs ,und falls er zu hause ist mit Marco K.



es gibt ja mehrere im gelben outfit...aber ich frag mich jetzt, woher du meine krankheitsgeschichte kennst  (wahrscheinlich tour-forum?).
naja, marco ist ja im moment ordentlich am arbeiten, was man so hört


----------



## fritzbox (26. September 2007)

Bergziege01 schrieb:


> es gibt ja mehrere im gelben outfit...aber ich frag mich jetzt, woher du meine krankheitsgeschichte kennst  (wahrscheinlich tour-forum?).
> naja, marco ist ja im moment ordentlich am arbeiten, was man so hört



RISCHTISCH ,ausserdem war Ich mal beim selben Coach wie du (Marcel W.)
und wir sind uns schon 1000mal begegnet morgens ,mittags und nachmittags


----------



## stoned 'n grit (26. September 2007)

warum kennt ihr euch alle so gut???

wohne ich weit ab vom schuß???

oder ist das so wie in meinen anderen foren in denen ich aktiv bin, dass man die leute so nacheinander vom lesen her kennt???

möchte auch mal jemanden von euch persönlich kennen lernen um mal zu sehen wo ich und meine leistung jetzt stehen...

habe hier kaum jemanden der biked, alles faule säcke um mich herum und ich habe mich letztes jahr mal endlich hochgerafft... 

außerdem will ich bei meinem radkauf demnächst mir nix von irgendwelchen verkäufern aufschwatzen lassen ( auch wenn "RÖHRI" mein dealer ist ), sondern lieber auf erfahrungsberichte von vielen zurückgreifen können.... 


chris


----------



## stoned 'n grit (29. September 2007)

sorry 4 OT !!!

es ist samstag, wetter ist nicht sooo der bringer...


mal sehen was dann später hier losgeht...


chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacklschorsch (25. Dezember 2007)

Hi, 
ich muss mal ein bisschen Werbung für unsere neue Homepage machen: 
www.ab-biker.de 
dort gibt es seit Neuestem auch ein kleines Forum (im Aufbau)... schaut alle mal vorbei - es fahren auch einige Mädels/Frauen und Jugendliche bei uns, fast alle Leistungsklassen werden abgedeckt, es gibt geführte Touren, Spontanausfahren, Techniktrainings usw. - und wir haben einen monatlichen Stammtisch.
Am besten kommt ihr alle zu unserem Filmvortrag am 18.02.2008 von Karsten Schymik: FRAX - Freeride-Alpencross - Abenteuer in den Alpen (bitte viel Werbung machen....)
Die "Sulzbacher 26Zöller" werden besonders erwartet! 
Grüsse aus dem genialsten Mittelgebirge der Welt....


----------



## gerald_ruis (26. Dezember 2007)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich muss mal ein bisschen Werbung für unsere neue Homepage machen:
> www.ab-biker.de
> dort gibt es seit Neuestem auch ein kleines Forum (im Aufbau)... schaut alle mal vorbei - es fahren auch einige Mädels/Frauen und Jugendliche bei uns, fast alle Leistungsklassen werden abgedeckt, es gibt geführte Touren, Spontanausfahren, Techniktrainings usw. - und wir haben einen monatlichen Stammtisch.
> ...


 
Termin ist schon vorgemerkt und auf unserer Homepage im Terminkalender eingetragen


----------



## Hacklschorsch (26. Dezember 2007)

Danke - auf Euch ist Verlass!!! 
Wir sehen uns spätestens an besagtem Datum! Wird bestimmt verdammt cool!!!


----------



## moloko-c (11. Februar 2008)

Ja Servus,

beste Grüße aus dem schönen Großwallstadt! 

Btw die Sulzbacher-Strecke bin ich auch schon 3-4mal gefahren, tip top!


----------



## gerald_ruis (11. Februar 2008)

moloko-c schrieb:


> Ja Servus,
> 
> beste Grüße aus dem schönen Großwallstadt!
> 
> Btw die Sulzbacher-Strecke bin ich auch schon 3-4mal gefahren, tip top!


 
Na das freut uns aber -  Danke


----------



## knoxy (22. Februar 2008)

Me kommt aus Niedernberg, also auch unmittelbare nähe zu Aschaffenburg


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (1. März 2008)

hi, bin neu hier im Forum und auch aus Aschaffenburg.
Fahre schon länger Rennrad und Cyclocross und habe mir jetzt auch ein Focus Raven Pro zugelegt, um jetzt auch Mountainbiken zu bertreiben.
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und meine Leistungsstärke im Mtb kann ich eigentlich nicht einschätzen, da ich ja auch erst damit angefangen habe.
Für gemeinsame Touren gerne PN an mich.
Lucas


----------



## fritzbox (1. März 2008)

Servus ,aber dein Benutzername ist  

Grüße aus Schwoihie


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (1. März 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Servus ,aber dein Benutzername ist
> 
> Grüße aus Schwoihie



mein benutzername ist ersten sahne und falls du bayern-fan bist, dann stelle dich schon mal auf ne niederlage ein^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (3. März 2008)

Hey Lucas,
ich arbeite in AB und fahre unter der Woche immer spontan von der Arbeit mit dem MTB oder Cyclocross Richtung Obernburg oder Pflaumheim heim. So zwischen 16 und 17Uhr! Wäre cool, wenn wir mal ne typische Cyclocross Runde (z.B. durch den Schönbusch) drehen könnten!
Gruß Gigs


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (3. März 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Hey Lucas,
> ich arbeite in AB und fahre unter der Woche immer spontan von der Arbeit mit dem MTB oder Cyclocross Richtung Obernburg oder Pflaumheim heim. So zwischen 16 und 17Uhr! Wäre cool, wenn wir mal ne typische Cyclocross Runde (z.B. durch den Schönbusch) drehen könnten!
> Gruß Gigs


gerne, aber dann musst du vorrausfahren, denn da kenne ich micht nicht so gut aus, fahre eher immer auf der anderen seite aschaffenburgs im goldbacher/unterafferbach/glattbacher wald
aber wenn es mal wieder zu Regnen aufhört gerne auch mal durch den schönen Schönbusch 
In Pflaumheim (oder wohnst du gar nicht in Pflaumheim?) kenne ich übrigens auch jemanden mit dem ich öfters mal ne Runde mit dem REnnrad drehe


----------



## MealsOnWheels (10. März 2008)

Servus aus Laufach - Coooooooler Name!        

 

Ein weiterer Eintracht-Fan...


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (10. März 2008)

MealsOnWheels schrieb:


> Servus aus Laufach - Coooooooler Name!
> 
> 
> 
> Ein weiterer Eintracht-Fan...



Top !!! Vielleicht kann man mal zusammen fahren!!!


----------



## cube_search (7. Mai 2008)

Sorry, das ich den alten Thread nochmal hoch hole.

Aber weiß jemand von euch wo ich im Raum Aschaffenburg / Miltenberg bzw. zu Not auch Darmstadt / Frankfurt CUBE-Bikes kaufen kann?


----------



## Hai23 (7. Mai 2008)

Hallöchen, probier´s doch mal bei:
JuMa Zweiräder GmbH, Hauptstraße 119, 63864 Glattbach,  
Tel. 06021 920 851
oder auf der Cube-Webseite, unter Händlersuche!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ukberg24 (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo Cube Search, 

JuMa in Glattbach ist o.k. Habe dort 2006 ein XMS gekauft. Nach dreimaligem Hinterbautausch (lager defekt) bekomme ich (gegen Aufpreis, aber fair) einen AMS-Rahmen. Den Umbau übernimmt JuMa kostenlos !

Gruß von 
Uwe aus AB-Schweinheim


----------



## cube_search (8. Mai 2008)

Dank euch schonmal!

Werde morgen mal vorbeifahren!

@ Händler-Suche bei Cube-Website:
Da hatte ich nur Darmstadt / FFM gefunden was in ereichbarer Nähe wäre.

Allerdings ist mir was regionales wie in Glattbach lieber. Da kann man mal hinbiken wenn was mit de MTB sein sollte. Nach FFM fährt man nicht so schnell! Also ich zumindest nicht ;-)


----------



## L4a-Thompson (13. Mai 2008)

hiho alle zusammen bin auch seit kurzem nach aschaffenburg gesiedelt

wenn jemand lust auf touren hat einfach anschreiben.
werde heute, ist zwar kurzfristig, eine tour zum hahnenkamm machen wer also mit will darf sich gerne melden


----------



## jp79 (21. Mai 2008)

hey thompson...alles klar bei dir???

war ne coole tour gestern, gell....

greetz
patrice


----------



## L4a-Thompson (23. Mai 2008)

jap war sehr schön
freu mich auf die nächste


----------



## DH-Driver91 (2. Juli 2008)

hallo

hier is noch einer aus aschaffenburg.
bin 17
fahre des öffteren im strietwälder wald die strecken ab..
hab im moment leider kein gescheites bike -.-

grüße


----------



## headnut230288 (24. Juli 2008)

Großostheim Ole Ole, 

Bin 20 Un such bisjen auslauf mit meinem Esel, bin so en bisjen im Enduro/Freeride/DH-bereich unterwegs, aber die großen bösen sprünge trau ich mich noch net so wirklich weil ich vorher en anderes rad gefahren bin,

wie gesagt ich such auslauf. würd mich mal über ne Tour so rein auf Spaß basierend freunen.

bin auch touren gewohnt. fahr jeden tag mit meinem 17,5 kg esel 15km zur abreit nach obernburg hin und 15km wieder zurück.

Freu mich auf antworten

Scheiß auf rechtschreibfehler, wer se findet darf se behalten


----------



## kajefreak (13. August 2008)

Hier aus Erlenbach am Main gibts noch 4 Freerider


----------



## jp79 (13. August 2008)

kajefreak schrieb:


> Hier aus Erlenbach am Main gibts noch 4 Freerider



hey...
bin aus großwallstadt, wann fährst du mal ne runde???

greetz


----------



## bloetsche (11. März 2009)

Hallöchen,

Bin Neu hier und grüße alle nett. Ich komme aus Schweinheim und möchte nun wegen 1,5 Jahren Abstinenz vom Bike(Krankheit) wieder losjucken. Wer Lust hat, mitzufahren, kann sich ja mal melden. Fahre MTB und bin 39 Jahre alt. Allerdings bin ich wegen der Abstinenz Ausdauermäßig nicht mehr "On The Top". Soll heißen, daß ich erst mal wieder in Form kommen muß. Trotzdem bin ich für alle Touren-Vorschläge einverstanden, dauert halt dann länger.

john


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spawn 120 (1. Mai 2009)

hi leute Komme auch aus A-Burg


----------



## Spawn 120 (1. Mai 2009)

hi
bin 27 und wie gesagt komme aus AB .
hab vorher ein SCOTT Genius (mod 2007) gefahren, musste aber nach einiger zeit feststellen 
das das bike meinen ansprüchen nicht mehr reichte.
hab mir jetzt ein neues BABY geholt siehe bei mir fotos (Rocky Mountain SLAYER SXC Team).
na was sagt ihr dazu?
mach einen individuelaufbau sobald das baby steht bin ich dabei,dauert aber noch ne weile


----------



## Knacki1 (10. Mai 2009)

An alle leute die gerne mal durch die Rückersbacher Schlucht fahren... (..bester teil meiner hausrunde ).... der komplette weg ist bis 31.07 wegen weg/bauarbeiten gesperrt.....


----------



## L4a-Thompson (29. Mai 2009)

nabend alle zusammen,
bin 27 und wohne in aschaffenburg nähe schloß
hauptsächlich fahre ich crosscountry touren von ca. 60km bis 1100hm relativ gemüdlich in ca. 2 1/2 stunden

lieblingsstrecken sind rückersbacher schlucht, Johanesberg von aschaffenburg hoch sowie die rum tour bei Mömlingen und der Hahnenkam

ich finde es klasse das sich hier ein thread für aschaffenburger herausbildet da es hier wohl nicht allzuviele zu geben scheint.

bin immer für eine spontane runde zu haben.

sollte jemand mal bock auf eine runde "slackline" und grillen haben einfach melden.
hab dieses wochenende noch nix vor. den grill müßtet ihr aber stellen ^^

für spontane runden bin ich über icq erreichbar kommt da nicht innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 stunden keine antwort bin ich nicht zu hause

und ich sehe gerade das ich in diesem thread schon mal geschrieben habe und zwar vor einen jahr und 6 tagen ^^

kann mich da gar nicht mehr daran errinnern )


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (29. Mai 2009)

L4a-Thompson schrieb:


> nabend alle zusammen,
> bin 27 und wohne in aschaffenburg nähe schloß
> hauptsächlich fahre ich crosscountry touren von ca. 60km bis 1100hm relativ gemüdlich in ca. 2 1/2 stunden
> 
> ...



Hi, ich kann mich noch dran erinnern.
Wir sind damals auch mal ne Runde zusammengefahren.
Bin jetzt aber 1,5 Wochen auf Rhodos imUrlaub, werde mich aber nach dem Urlaub bei dir melden, dann können wir mal wieder zusammen fahren.
Gruß,Lucas


----------



## Knacki1 (3. Juni 2009)

Eintracht-Fan schrieb:


> Hi, ich kann mich noch dran erinnern.
> Wir sind damals auch mal ne Runde zusammengefahren.
> Bin jetzt aber 1,5 Wochen auf Rhodos imUrlaub, werde mich aber nach dem Urlaub bei dir melden, dann können wir mal wieder zusammen fahren.
> Gruß,Lucas



hi

so bin jetz auch wieder auf einem einigermaßen "OK" fitnesslevel... d.h. ich kack nich gleich beim ersten längeren uphill ab  (außerdem hab ich inzwischen wieder ein ordentliches mountainbike... und das wetter wird auch immer schöner )

also wenn du wieder da bist ausm urlaub können wir sehr gerne mal fahren... ich schreib dich dann einfach ma in icq an wenn du online bist.


----------



## Carvor (24. Juli 2009)

Hi, 
bin auch aus Aschaffenburg und 28 Jahre alt (w). Fahre eigentlich erst seit diesem Jahr Bike (Hardtail) und gerne auch mal zwischen 30 und 60 km. Lieblingsstrecken: Richtung Rückersbach oder an irgendeinen See (2teres nur wenns Wetter passt). Montags fahre ich öfter mal mit dem Ski-Club Hösbach von Eichenberg aus ne größere Tour.


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (24. Juli 2009)

Woher genau?


----------



## Carvor (24. Juli 2009)

Ich wohne seit Februar 09 in Aschaffenburg, in der Nähe vom Finanzamt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eintracht-Fan (24. Juli 2009)

Carvor schrieb:


> Ich wohne seit Februar 09 in Aschaffenburg, in der Nähe vom Finanzamt.



Ok, vielleicht sieht man sich mal


----------



## Carvor (24. Juli 2009)

was fährst Du denn? - sollte ich Dich wirklich mal sehen...
Ich fahre ein weißes Drössiger Bike.
Vergiss es. War ein Focus... Sorry, bin wohl müde.


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (25. Juli 2009)

Carvor schrieb:


> was fährst Du denn? - sollte ich Dich wirklich mal sehen...
> Ich fahre ein weißes Drössiger Bike.
> Vergiss es. War ein Focus... Sorry, bin wohl müde.



Du sagst es, Focus Raven Pro


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Juli 2009)

Servus, bin aus Hörstein.
Ein Newbie in der MTB-Szene hab im Mai erst angefangen.
Bin Umsteiger vom Motorrad aufs Bike.
Hab aber einen guten coach der schon 20 Jahre fährt.

Hausstrecke: Hahnenkamm

Wir sind ne kleine clique die mitwoch Abends ein Fixtermin zum fahren hat, WE nach Absprache.
Wenn hier eh einige Rückersbacher Schlucht fahren, könnte man ja zusammen fahren.
Wir fahren auch öfter mal bei den Weihern hoch oder beim Freeride Spielplatz Mainaschaff/Strietwald über Steinbach, Rückersbach, Hahnenkamm.

Würd mich freuen paar Leute kennen zu lernen von denen ich was lernen kann.
Ich fahr ein Lapie.....


----------



## Carvor (29. Juli 2009)

@Climax66
bei mir fällt über die Ferien mittwochs ein Vereinssport weg. Hätte vll. wirklich mal Interesse mitzufahren. Wenn Ihr mir zu schnell seid, dann wars halt nur das eine Mal. Wann fahrt Ihr denn normalerweise los? Vielleicht könnte man sich beim Schluchthof in Kleinostheim treffen? Aber lernen kann man von mir nix - bin selber noch am lernen... sorry.


----------



## Climax_66 (30. Juli 2009)

@Carvor
Mach dir keine Sorgen wegen zu schnell, ich hab permanent die Rote Lampe bis jetzt werden eventuell nur die Abstände kleiner.
Wir haben eine echte Bergziege dabei und gute Downhiller die so ziemlich alles platt fahren wenn sie wollen zumindest auf der Hausstrecke.
Aber so Anfänger wie ich macht es trotzdem Laune weil die vorne immer warten bei einer Kreuzung oder Gabelung.
Also kein Stress!
Sag bescheid wenn es klappt das wir dort hinten rum hoch fahren und 
am Schluchthof vorbei kommen um Dich auf zu gabeln.
Gruß Climax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carvor (30. Juli 2009)

@Climax
Mit so einer netten Antwort hätte ich jetzt gar nicht gerechnet... danke. Meine rote Lampe habe ich schon weitgehenst wegtrainieren können  ist meistens nur noch rosa. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung! Richtiges Downhill fahren muss ich erst noch "lernen" - bremse noch zu viel. Wie sieht es nächste Woche Mittwoch aus? Wann könntet ihr am Schluchthof sein? Freue mich auch schon darauf die "Bergziege" kennenzulernen. Trifft Frau nicht so häufig an... leider.
LG Carvor


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Juli 2009)

Nächsten Mittwoch ist sogar was besonderes, weil die Bergziege Dienstags einen Runden Geburtstag hat.
Sein neues Bike bekommt und dick gefeiert wird.
Also Mittwoch erste Ausfahrt um den Rest Alcohol raus zu schwitzen.
Normal geht es hier so um 18.30-18.45 los, wären also gegen ca.18.45 - 19.00 uhr am Schluchthof.
Kann Dir per PN mal Handy Nummer geben, dann könnte ich kurz Vorher genaue Ansage simsen.


----------



## eXashadow (3. August 2009)

Jo, ich bin auch aus Aschaffenburg^^ - Schweinheim


----------



## Knacki1 (6. August 2009)

rückersbacher schlucht ist scheinbar fertig- zumindest laut datum.

das "abgesperrt" schild stand gestern irgendwie immernoch da.

ja... was soll ich sagen.


der "trail" ist jetzt eine schotter-waldautobahn 

vielleicht formt und spült sich das mit der zeit etwas aus damit das vielleicht mal minimal aufregend ist da runter zu fahren.


----------



## derfati (6. August 2009)

Wollte die Tage schon mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, ob die Schlucht schon wieder offen ist.

Was für ein Trail? Meinst Du das Stück zwischen Bachüber-/durchquerung und Kläranlage? Das war doch vorher schon mehr oder weniger ein befestigter, breiter Weg? 

Und wirklich Spaß macht die Schlucht ja auch nur bergauf.   

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Climax_66 (7. August 2009)

Wie bitte ihr fahrt die Schlucht runter?
Was für eine Verschwendung wo bleibt den da der Preis für den Anstieg.
Da gibt es doch etliche Verwurzelte mit Drops gespickte 0,50m breite Singletrails zum hinunter Stürzen...........und das ganz in der Nähe...
Außerdem ist der Anstieg bei den Weihern nach Rückersbach 10x besser als die Schlucht.
Wir aus unmittelbaren lokalen Orten fahren ganz selten die Schlucht
entweder weiter vorne Richtung Hörstein hoch nach Rückersbach oder weiter hinter bei Kleinostheim bei den Weihern hoch oder Strietwald über Steinbach.
Rückersbacher Schlucht bezeichnen die einheimischen als Touristik Bahn.


Gruß Climax
(MTB-Gang-Hahnenkamm)


----------



## Knacki1 (10. August 2009)

deswegen war das trail ja auch in anführungszeichen 

_Da gibt es doch etliche Verwurzelte mit Drops gespickte 0,50m breite Singletrails zum hinunter Stürzen...........und das ganz in der Nähe..._


und wo soll das denn sein?


----------



## Climax_66 (10. August 2009)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> deswegen war das trail ja auch in anführungszeichen
> 
> _Da gibt es doch etliche Verwurzelte mit Drops gespickte 0,50m breite Singletrails zum hinunter Stürzen...........und das ganz in der Nähe..._
> 
> ...



Du kennst bestimmt die Kreuzung auf dem Gipfel von der Hohler Chaussee, da fährt man automatisch drüber wenn man zum Hahnenkamm fährt oder kommt und will zur Rückersbacher Schlucht.
Man fählt also nicht die 300-400m auf der Landstraße bis man abbiegt zur Schlucht, sondern direkt oben auf der Kreuzung ist der Einstieg zum Single Trail runter ins Tal,  5m nach dem Einstieg liegt zur Zeit ein Baum quer drüber, deshalb kann man es von oben schlecht sehen, man kann aber vorbei fahren, der Trail gabelt sich nach 30-40m
da muß man rechts abbiegen, (Achtung fährt man schnell vorbei, etwas zugewachsen.)
Man kommt dann unten am Bauernhof raus bzw. am Wasserwerk.
Die einheimischen sagen zu dieser Schneise in der der Trail läuft "Die Hölle".
Läuft auch ein kleiner Bach entlang des Trails.
Die Baumkronen sind dicht an dicht, der Trail ist dunkel, also nicht zu spät runter fahren, und feucht ist er auch, nur trocken nach min. 10 Tagen Trockenperiode.
Mit Race Reifen nicht zu empfehlen.
Macht Laune wie Sau.


----------



## Knacki1 (10. August 2009)

Also ungefähr hier?

Interessant- da ist mir noch nie ein Trail aufgefallen


----------



## zweifzwein (10. August 2009)

Ja, der Einstieg kommt fast hin, noch zehn Meter weiter Richtung Rückersbach. Allerdings ist mit "Drops gespickt" und "0,50m breit" ein bissel übertrieben. Ein netter Trail, nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll und aufgrund der schattigen Lage recht feucht. Da gibts in der Umgebung Aschaffenburg feinere Sachen.

Aber stimmt schon, die Rückersbacher runter ist Verschwendung von Höhenmetern!

Ach ja, wer Lust hat, am Dienstag ne trailige Feierabendrunde zu drehen, ist herzlich eingeladen. Sind bis jetzt zu dritt, starten 17:30 Uhr zentrumsnah. 30km, 700hm, gemütlicher Schnitt (13-14). Einfach ne PN schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (11. August 2009)

Klar gibt es noch anspruchvolleres aber dieser liegt am nähesten von der Schlucht.
Wir drehen Morgen auch ne Runde, eventuell sieht man sich am Hahnenkamm.


----------



## zweifzwein (11. August 2009)

Bei uns gehts wohl eher in die andere Richtung, Hohe Wart ist mal wieder angesagt. Euch viel Spass!


----------



## Knacki1 (15. August 2009)

zweifzwein schrieb:


> Da gibts in der Umgebung Aschaffenburg feinere Sachen.





gib mal ein paar beispiele...


----------



## Knacki1 (15. August 2009)

Eben mal die Alternative zur Rückersbacher Schlucht gefahren- sehr geil!

Schlammig  Und mit nem 100mm hardtail wird man teilweise auch gut durchgeschüttelt.

was mir nich so gefällt sind die ganzen gräser etc. die in den trail reinwachsen... hatte dieses jahr schon genug zecken 

werd ich jetzt trotzdem immer fahren- dagegen is die schlucht wirklich langweilig...


----------



## zweifzwein (15. August 2009)

Trails zum Sportplatz Soden (diverse Varianten), Trail in die Bessenbacher Steinbrüche, Trail nördlich Gailbach, Glattbacher Trail... Falls du die noch nicht kennst, fahr mal 'ne Feierabendrunde mit, >PN.



Knacki1 schrieb:


> gib mal ein paar beispiele...


----------



## j.wayne (15. August 2009)

Mal nur so als Tip die Spessart-Biker fahrn morgen am 16.08. ne Tour für die U-30er unter uns. Befahren werden wohl viele Trails um Aschaffenburg herum.
Treffpunkt ist am Parkplatz der Merhzweckhalle in Obernau um 12 Uhr.
Teilnahme natürlich kostenlos.


----------



## zweifzwein (15. August 2009)

Kann ich nur empfehlen! Für die älteren Semester gibt's auch ne Tour ab Obernburg: www.spessart-biker.de




j.wayne schrieb:


> Mal nur so als Tip die Spessart-Biker fahrn morgen am 16.08. ne Tour für die U-30er unter uns. Befahren werden wohl viele Trails um Aschaffenburg herum.
> Treffpunkt ist am Parkplatz der Merhzweckhalle in Obernau um 12 Uhr.
> Teilnahme natürlich kostenlos.


----------



## j.wayne (15. August 2009)

Ja die Rentnertour wird bestimmt auch schön


----------



## hedisch (21. August 2009)

Ich hab gestern mal den "Höllentrail" getestet. Sehr nett!
Räumt Ihr auch mal Bäume weg? Wäre dem Flow sehr zuträglich.
Ich mach gern nächstes Mal den Anfang und pack meine Taschensäge ein.

A propos Trails: Ich bin schon etwas entäuscht, seit ich vor 3 Monaten aus Aachen hier in die Gegend gezogen bin.
Die Traildichte im Spessard scheint ungefähr so hoch zu sein wie in der Kölner City. Ich hab den Eindruck hier wird jeder noch so kleine Pfad über kurz oder lang geschottert, geteert  oder sogar betoniert. 
Liegt das an den Jägern? Damit die bequem mit der Familienkutsche bis an den Hochsitz fahren können?
Anyway, ich hab die Hoffnung auf handtuchbreite Waldbodentrails mit hohem Flowfaktor noch nicht aufgeben. Der Glattbacher Trail ist ja auch nicht übel. Für mich der Beste, den ich hier bisher entdeckt habe. 



zweifzwein schrieb:


> Trails zum Sportplatz Soden (diverse Varianten), Trail in die Bessenbacher Steinbrüche, Trail nördlich Gailbach, Glattbacher Trail... Falls du die noch nicht kennst, fahr mal 'ne Feierabendrunde mit, >PN.



Das Angebot würde ich gerne auch mal wahrnehmen.
Ich würde mich auch über ne Info freuen, wie ich z.B. die Trails in Bessenbach oder Gailbach alleine finden kann. Link mit Einstiegspunkt auf GoogleMaps wär top.

Danke im Voraus & bis denne im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (21. August 2009)

@hedisch
Also ich komm hier eigentlich nicht so weit rum, und kenn mich nur gut rund um den Hahnenkamm aus, aber ich kann das eigentlich nicht sagen, es gibt min. 10 Trail Varianten über Stock und Stein die nicht mal mit einem Cheep befahr bar sind, hoch zum Hahnenkamm und genauso viele die nur für Abfahrten taugen.
Wird eigentlich nie langweilig. 
Du wirst die falschen Wege fahren, nehm mal die Abfahrt von der Waldautobahn, rein in die Spaßgebiete.
Guckst Du!


----------



## hedisch (21. August 2009)

Jaaaaa, genau sowas such ich!
Hahnenkamm war ich noch nicht.
Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Climax_66 (22. August 2009)

hedisch schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, genau sowas such ich!
> Hahnenkamm war ich noch nicht.



Da wird es aber Zeit!!!!!!!!!!!
Und oben auf dem Gipfel, der Berggasthof Hahnenkamm, ist die Ponderosa Ranch der Mtb-ler..........


----------



## Knacki1 (22. August 2009)

hui schaut gut aus... wo sind denn *die* abfahrten vom gipfel aus gesehn?






vorallem dieses stück hier 

Ich fahr ja meistens diese Downhillstrecke runter nach Alzenau oder über die "felsen" richtung michelbach


----------



## Climax_66 (23. August 2009)

@Knacki 
Das sind die Kompressionen vom Wellenweg.
Nicht ganz einfach zu finden, ist aber grobe Richtung nach Wasserlos runter, da gibt es aber 3 Abfahrten nach Wasserlos.
Hinterm Berggasthof geht das runter und im Wellenweg im 2. Drittel
muss man links abbiegen, wenn man nicht weiß wo rauscht man dran vorbei, man kommt unten an der Bach raus in dem das Betonrohr als Überfahrt im Bachlauf liegt.


----------



## hedisch (23. August 2009)

Hai hai,
gestern war ich auf dem Hahnenkamm. Die Anfahrt über Waldbodentrails von Rückersbach aus, hat bei mir Dauergrinsen ausgelöst. Hat richtig gutgetan.

Ich bin dann vom Hahnenkamm Richtung Norden auf einem kilometerlangen Trail mit spitzen Steinen und Downhillpassagen fast bis zur Kahl runter. Auch nett.

Aber von den Stellen auf den Fotos oben hab ich leider noch nix gefahren/gefunden.
Vorallem die Wellen auf dem ersten und dritten Bild sind ganz nach meinem Geschmack.

@ Climax
Ist das auch Richtung Wasserlos? Kannst Du mal ne Wegbeschreibung posten?

Danke im Voraus & bis denne im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (23. August 2009)

@hedisch und wen es interessiert.
Wenn wir ja wüssten wer wer ist, hätte ich Dir das Gestern zeigen können.
Wir waren Gestern auch auf dem Hahnenkamm.
Schwierig zu erklären, ich versuchs mal.
Also hier ist der Einstieg hinter der Kneipe:






Nach ca.150 m ist man schon wieder auf einem Feldweg (Waldautobahn)
So hier geht es rechts rum (Abwärts) nach 30-50m
geht es links wieder rein, Achtung sehr schmal fährt man schnell dran vorbei.
Guckst Du hier links rein:




Achte auf den weißen Gringel um den Baum links.





Wenn man drin ist kann man es erst mal laufen lassen immer dem Trail nach.
Man quert noch mal ein Feldweg, der Trail geht aber genau gegenüber weiter.
Guckst Du hier:




Nach dieser Querung geht es noch ca 500-700m ruppig zur Sache immer dem Trail nach,
hier runter, macht Laune, laufen lassen dann kommt man besser über die Wurzeln.














dann geht es Links weg vom Hauptrail, fahrt beim ersten Mal etwas langsamer sonst fahrt ihr dran vorbei
Hier gehts rein:





Achtet links auf ein Baum in dem was eingerizzt ist, mit einer alten Bank dahinter.






Ab jetzt wird es schön,
 ein wenig technisch mit ab und zu Arschbacken zusammen kneifen 




















Hier kommt ihr dann runter:






Und hier kommt man bei mehrere Abfahrten raus auf der Wasserloser Seite.






Viel Spaß!!!!!

Wer es nicht findet sagt bescheid dann treffen wir uns mal und ich zeig es euch.


----------



## hedisch (23. August 2009)

Das ist ja wohl die verdammt beste Wegbeschreibung die ich bisher gesehen hab!


----------



## Climax_66 (27. August 2009)

Mittwoch 2.9.
Gibt es wieder Spahnferkel vom Holzkohlen-Spieß, auf dem Hahnenkamm!


----------



## canyon-biker01 (27. August 2009)

Hallo,
wie ich sehe gibt´s hier in AB-Schweinheim jede Menge MTB´ler. Schön, schön !!!
Nun, da sag ich doch einfach mal Samstag, 12.09.09 16.30 Uhr, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Aldi (Würzburgerstr.). Gemütliche Runde zum Kennenlernen. Route kann vorgeschlagen werden oder meinerseits via GPS, oder einfach der Nase nach. Würde mich freuen. Natürlich nicht nur aus Schweinheim. Gebt Bescheid, ob überhaupt Interesse da ist.

Grüße an alle


----------



## canyon-biker01 (1. September 2009)

canyon-biker01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie ich sehe gibt´s hier in AB-Schweinheim jede Menge MTB´ler. Schön, schön !!!
> Nun, da sag ich doch einfach mal Samstag, 12.09.09 16.30 Uhr, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Aldi (Würzburgerstr.). Gemütliche Runde zum Kennenlernen. Route kann vorgeschlagen werden oder meinerseits via GPS, oder einfach der Nase nach. Würde mich freuen. Natürlich nicht nur aus Schweinheim. Gebt Bescheid, ob überhaupt Interesse da ist.
> 
> Grüße an alle




Bitte nicht so viele Leute auf einmal

Was ist los


----------



## derfati (3. September 2009)

Hallo canyon-biker01,

für Samstag habe ich einen ganz heißen Tipp für Dich:
http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2048

Vielleicht wäre das was? Ist zwar nicht direkt in Aschaffenburg, dafür aber etwas früher... 

Natürlich dürfen auch gerne andere Interessierte mitfahren. 

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## fifty1 (6. September 2009)

Hiho
Also ich komme aus Niedernberg bei Aschaffenburg. Fahre meist Richtung Pflaumheim, Mömlingen. Wer zufällig aus Niedernberg kommt, kann sich gerne mal melden.

MFG Manuel


----------



## canyon-biker01 (6. September 2009)

Hi,
Können wir gerne mal machen. Sag Bescheid, wenn Du mal "schieben" willst, dann machen wir mal was aus.

Grüße


----------



## Knacki1 (6. September 2009)

Climax_66 danke für die geile wegbeschreibung!

wir sind den trail eben erfolgreich gefahren und.... 

leicht beängstigend mit nem cc-rädchen...


----------



## Climax_66 (6. September 2009)

War Heute Nachmittag auch wieder da.
So ab und an denk ich man fährt eventuell aneinander vorbei
und merkt es nicht.

Ihr seid nicht zufällig zu viert gewesen mit einer Torte im Gepäck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (7. September 2009)

nene. zu zweit!


----------



## Hüby (7. September 2009)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Climax_66 danke für die geile wegbeschreibung!
> 
> wir sind den trail eben erfolgreich gefahren und....
> 
> leicht beängstigend mit nem cc-rädchen...


 
und wenn du noch ein zwei ma abbiegst bekommst auch mit nem Enduro das grübeln... 
da gibts was da wollt noch keiner... aber ne Spuhr is da muß also gehn...


----------



## Knacki1 (8. September 2009)

hedisch schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mal den "Höllentrail" getestet. Sehr nett!
> Räumt Ihr auch mal Bäume weg? Wäre dem Flow sehr zuträglich.
> Ich mach gern nächstes Mal den Anfang und pack meine Taschensäge ein.



habt ihr da was gemacht (wenn ja ) oder waren das waldarbeiter? 

der trail ist jetzt ohne absteigen (und über umgestürzte bäume klettern) komplett fahrbar!


----------



## Climax_66 (8. September 2009)

Ich war es nicht, aber gut zu wissen, werde dann am WE den Trail mal hoch fahren.
Mal sehen wie weit ich komme...


----------



## hedisch (9. September 2009)

Ich hatte letzte Woche die Motorsäge dabei.
Aber gestern Abend hatte jemand drei Stellen mit grösseren Bäumen gesperrt.
Gut, dass wir zu mehreren unterwegs waren.


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Oktober 2009)

Alle schon das Bike eingemottet, oder warum geht hier nichts mehr?
Mittwochs Abends hat sich jetzt ein größerer MTB Stammtisch im Berggasthof Hahnenkamm eingebürgert.
Ist eigentlich schon immer aber jetzt sind alle Gäste auf Mittwochs Abends only MTB-ler.
Rein schaun lohnt, ist meist lustig.


----------



## kajefreak (19. Oktober 2009)

Erlenbach am Main, 20, groß, schlank, gut aussehen 
Einsatzgebiet: Freeride/Rennrad


----------



## Nils_Hepp (11. Dezember 2009)

hi!

ich komme aus bessenbach, bin 14 jahre alt und geh auf die realschule in bessenbach und verwende jede freie zeit zum biken!!
ich fahre freeride/dirt/slopestyle 
am liebsten fahr ich in keilberg auf unserer kleinen freeride strecke... sie ist ca 500m lang aber da dort vor einiger zeit holzfällarbeiten vorgenommen wurden (von der gemeinde) ist dort sehr viel kaputt aber wir arbeiten daran... aber wir sind halb nur 5 leute deshalb läuft das aufräumen etwas schleppen...
kennt ihr sonst noch ein paar coole spots?

mfg Nils


----------



## Hüby (12. Dezember 2009)

joh ihr habt doch da ne CrossStrecke...  und da ringsrum..besonders neben dem steilen StartHang kannste ordentlich runtermachen... mit Treppen..ohne Treppen... oder um die Bäume...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils_Hepp (14. Dezember 2009)

aber auf der cross-strecke steht ein schild das man da nich mit dem rad fahrn darf  das ist en bissle doof 

mfg Nils


----------



## Hüby (15. Dezember 2009)

ja wenn du Polizist werden willst gehts natürlich nich...


----------



## Nils_Hepp (15. Dezember 2009)

jetzt denk nich wir haben das nicht schon gemacht haben wurden aber dann von so en paar typen mit motorräder verscheucht ... und nun darf da niemand mehr hin aus mit genemigung vom msc (der club dem des teil gehört)


----------



## Unruheherdt (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bin auch aus Aschaffenburg. Habe letztes Jahr erst mit dem Biken angefangen und bin daher auch was die Trailspots angeht nicht ganz so firm.

Habe nun erfahren, dass man sich bei Race-Worx Mittwochs immer einer Feierabendrunde anschließen kann. Ist da schonmal jemand mitgefahren? Würde nämlich gerne wissen wie die Routen da so sind. Also ob viel Trails gefahren werden oder eher nur sanfte Touren. Würde für mich nämlich nur Sinn machen, wenn ich dabei den ein- oder anderen derben Trail kennenlernen könnte.

Gruß,

Unruheherdt


----------



## Howdy-MUC (12. Februar 2010)

Sers, bin a relativ nei (letztes Jahr ogfanga) und bin a paarmal mit Race-Worx mitgfahrn - die fahrn mehr so CC,  hauptsächlich auf Kondition..gscheide trails siegst eher ned. Bin übern Spezl von meim Bruder drauf komma, aber inzwischen fahrnmer wieder unsern eigenen Mist zamm, is lustiger! Obwohl sehr nette Leid im Race-Worx Team san, is des ganze eher auf die Marathon-Schiene ausglegt, wie der Name scho sagt. Sobalds wieder wärmer wird fang i wieder gscheids Radln o, wenn oaner Lust hat, einfach meldn umso mehra ma san, umso lustiger!  
Zeitlich flexibel bin i a (Student), bis auf die Vorlesungen, aber selbst die san flexibel ;-)

Neihaun


----------



## Unruheherdt (12. Februar 2010)

Howdy-MUC schrieb:


> Sers, bin a relativ nei (letztes Jahr ogfanga) und bin a paarmal mit Race-Worx mitgfahrn - die fahrn mehr so CC,  hauptsächlich auf Kondition..gscheide trails siegst eher ned. Bin übern Spezl von meim Bruder drauf komma, aber inzwischen fahrnmer wieder unsern eigenen Mist zamm, is lustiger! Obwohl sehr nette Leid im Race-Worx Team san, is des ganze eher auf die Marathon-Schiene ausglegt, wie der Name scho sagt. Sobalds wieder wärmer wird fang i wieder gscheids Radln o, wenn oaner Lust hat, einfach meldn umso mehra ma san, umso lustiger!
> Zeitlich flexibel bin i a (Student), bis auf die Vorlesungen, aber selbst die san flexibel ;-)
> 
> Neihaun



Hi, danke für die Antwort.Also dann werde ich das mitRaceWorx eher mal sein lassen. Habe keine Lust, Fit****ern hinterherhecheln zu müssen. Außerdem will ich dieses Jahr mehr meine (noch bescheidenen) Freerideskills verbessern und ausbauen. Wenn Du Bock hast können wir ja mal zusammen fahren, wenn das Wetter endlich mal besser werden sollte...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (12. Februar 2010)

Howdy-MUC schrieb:


> Sers, bin a relativ nei (letztes Jahr ogfanga) und bin a paarmal mit Race-Worx mitgfahrn - die fahrn mehr so CC,  hauptsächlich auf Kondition..gscheide trails siegst eher ned. Bin übern Spezl von meim Bruder drauf komma, aber inzwischen fahrnmer wieder unsern eigenen Mist zamm, is lustiger! Obwohl sehr nette Leid im Race-Worx Team san, is des ganze eher auf die Marathon-Schiene ausglegt, wie der Name scho sagt. Sobalds wieder wärmer wird fang i wieder gscheids Radln o, wenn oaner Lust hat, einfach meldn umso mehra ma san, umso lustiger!
> Zeitlich flexibel bin i a (Student), bis auf die Vorlesungen, aber selbst die san flexibel ;-)
> 
> Neihaun



wo kommstn her? 

österreich?


----------



## Bikerich (12. Februar 2010)

Unruheherdt schrieb:


> Hi, danke für die Antwort.Also dann werde ich das mitRaceWorx eher mal sein lassen. Habe keine Lust, Fit****ern hinterherhecheln zu müssen. Außerdem will ich dieses Jahr mehr meine (noch bescheidenen) Freerideskills verbessern und ausbauen. Wenn Du Bock hast können wir ja mal zusammen fahren, wenn das Wetter endlich mal besser werden sollte...
> 
> Gruß



Die Raceworker fahren ca. 2 Std.,  20-30km und 300-500hm im Umkreis von A`burg und  die Veranstaltung ist für diejenigen gedacht die einen Ansporn zum regelmäßigen  biken brauchen. Das Tempo wird den Mitfahrern angepasst die Touren  beinhalten natürlich auch Trails, manchmal lachen wir auch , Gruß Erich.


----------



## Unruheherdt (12. Februar 2010)

@Erich:
Das mit dem regelmäßigen Ansporn stimmt schon. Könnt ich eigentlich schon auch gebrauchen... 
Außerdem sind 30km/500hm in 2 Std. selbst für mich ganz ok...

Na wie sagt der Kaiser so schön: Schaun mer mal!


----------



## Howdy-MUC (13. Februar 2010)

Na, ned Österreich - aber Oberbayern (München). I fand's a relativ spassig mit dene Race-Worx'lern, hat meine Motivation gsteigert! Und recht machens kannstdas eh nie alln! Is halt a Frage der persönlichen Vorliebe! Wenn oaner/oane Lust hat auf a eher trailige Spasstour, einfach a PM - momentan san Semesterferien und i bastel am fully, aber i bin jederzeit für a Gauditour zum habn! 

Die Feierabendrund bei RaceWorx kann i also aus meiner Sicht jedem empfehln, der bissl Motivation braucht und Spass machts freilich a. Sogar glacht wird! ;-)
Für mi is halt des scheenste am biken die sehr abglegenen trails mit kloana oder mittelgroße Buckel, wo i amoi ohalt und paarmal drüberhupf , deswegen steig i a grad aufan fully um!

Dere


----------



## marion_216 (4. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich komme aus Sulzbach a.M. und bin ganz "frisch" hier. Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und fahre ein Cube Access WLS. Da ich letztes Jahr erst angefangen habe, lässt meine Kondition momentan sehr zu wünschen übrig...nach (eher gemütlichen) 30km durch den Spassart ist bei mir definitv Schluss!
Da es in meinem Bekanntenkreis nur Bike-Muffel gibt, bin ich immer auf der Suche nach einer netten "Fahrgemeinschaft". Schön wäre es natürlich, wenn sich jemand findet, desses Kondition auch (noch) einen Tiefstand erreicht hat...vll. schafft man es ja dieses Jahr einen kleinen Marathon mit zu fahren.

Freu mich immer von euch zu hören!

Grüße, Marion


----------



## derfati (4. März 2010)

Hallo Marion,

wir von den Spessart-Bikern veranstalten des Öfteren Jedermann(frau)-Touren. Die sind auch für nicht ganz so konditionsstarke Fahrer(innen) geeignet. Die Anforderungen zu den jeweiligen Touren findest Du in unserem Forum.
Hier ist der Veranstaltungskalender für 2010:
http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/download.php?id=3754

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## marion_216 (12. März 2010)

Hy Thorsten,

vielen dank für deine Antwort. Habe mich jetzt erst mal für den Fahrtechnikkurs am nächsten WE bei euch angemeldet  ... je nach dem, werd ich dann bei einer Touren versuchen mitzuhalten 

Grüße, Marion


----------



## derfati (15. März 2010)

Dann viel Erfolg und viel Spaß!


----------



## x-rossi (16. März 2010)

hallo thorsten,

wann beginnt bei euch "intern" denn die saison im gelände richtung hahnenkamm oder ins ctf-sulzbach terrain?

gruß
oliver


----------



## derfati (16. März 2010)

Hallo Oliver,
intern? Nunja, der Schnee ist langsam aber sicher weg...  Die Sulzbacher Ecke liegt eh etwas tiefer und dort kann man schon ganz gut fahren. Es kann also losgehen, bzw. ist schon losgegangen... 
Ich kann Dir aber die "öffentliche" Tour am 28.03. wärmstens empfehlen... 
Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (16. März 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## derfati (16. März 2010)

Freut mich - wir haben uns ja seit dem Rennsteig auch gar nicht mehr getroffen... 

Bitte schau am Tag vorher nochmal ins Spessart-Biker-Forum, ob die Tour auch wirklich stattfindet. 

Bis zum 28.03. also.

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## x-rossi (16. März 2010)

seit dem rennsteig hatte ich auch bös mit dem training geschludert. erst 5 monate bis märz 2009 pausiert und 10 kg zugenommen, dann im juni 2009 auf dem rennsteig nen heftigen unfall gehabt, der mir die ganze saison 2009 vermaselt hatte. 

aber jetzt habe ich mich vom unfall gut erholt und bin auch vorbildlich seit november am trainieren. jetzt kann ich auch endlich mal den spessart besuchen


----------



## MagicBenny (13. Mai 2010)

Moin,

35 Jahre, Hardtail, CC, Bike eher Low-Level, aber pimping wurde in Angriff genommen. Schliesslich entscheidet immernoch der Fahrer überwiegend über den Erfolg 

Dennoch, Kondition grade im Keller nach ca. 10 Jahren Abstinenz. Neben dem Low-Level MTB hab ich noch ein wertvolleres Rennrad mit dem ich meist mehr für mich alleine fahre.

Achso, ja aus Kleinostheim bei AB und hier schön nahe am Wald wohnend, daher auch schnell IM Wald 

Gruß
Benny


----------



## gerald_ruis (13. Mai 2010)

marion_216 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich komme aus Sulzbach a.M. und bin ganz "frisch" hier. Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und fahre ein Cube Access WLS. Da ich letztes Jahr erst angefangen habe, lässt meine Kondition momentan sehr zu wünschen übrig...nach (eher gemütlichen) 30km durch den Spassart ist bei mir definitv Schluss!
> Da es in meinem Bekanntenkreis nur Bike-Muffel gibt, bin ich immer auf der Suche nach einer netten "Fahrgemeinschaft". Schön wäre es natürlich, wenn sich jemand findet, desses Kondition auch (noch) einen Tiefstand erreicht hat...vll. schafft man es ja dieses Jahr einen kleinen Marathon mit zu fahren.
> ...



Hallo Marion,

fahr doch einfach mal bei UNS in Sulzbach Sonntags mit...
...du wie andere sind stets willkommen


----------



## ethanhawke89 (26. Januar 2011)

SInd hier Downhill Fahrer unterwegs?

wenn ja per PM melden =)

bin en frischling und suche anschluss bzw hilfe beim bikekauf 

mfg


----------



## rennsemmel1 (28. Januar 2011)

Anschluss findest du beim RV Mainaschaff , die haben auch ne eigene Strecke.Meld dich mal bei mir


----------



## moe69 (6. Mai 2011)

Ah, es gibt sogar ein Aschaffenburg-Thread! 

Ich bin aus Dörrmorsbach und auch meist dort in der Umgebung unterwegs. In meiner Hausrunde schneide ich Hohe-Warte, Leidersbach, Sulzbach/Soden und Schweinheim bis Haibach. Wer also auch aus der Kante kommt, und Spass an gemütlichen-bis sportlichen Touren hat kann mir ja mal antworten 

Freue mich immer wieder neue Biker/Innen kennenzulernen!

Viele Grüße,


----------



## Nils_Hepp (8. Mai 2011)

moe69 schrieb:


> Ah, es gibt sogar ein Aschaffenburg-Thread!
> 
> Ich bin aus Dörrmorsbach und auch meist dort in der Umgebung unterwegs. In meiner Hausrunde schneide ich Hohe-Warte, Leidersbach, Sulzbach/Soden und Schweinheim bis Haibach. Wer also auch aus der Kante kommt, und Spass an gemütlichen-bis sportlichen Touren hat kann mir ja mal antworten
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

ich komme aus straßbessenbach und bin immer für eine kleine tour zuhaben (auch wenn ich nicht das "richtige" bike dafür hab)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe69 (8. Mai 2011)

was heisst denn "nicht das richtige bike"?


----------



## Nils_Hepp (8. Mai 2011)

ich hab ein yt tues fr 2011 jetzt nicht gerade das beste bike für touren aber für etwas kleinere ist es noch ok


----------



## Deleted 238853 (12. April 2012)

Gibts hier eigentlich auch in paar schöne DH/FR Strecken in der Umgebung von Aschaffenburg?

Thx


----------



## derfati (12. April 2012)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.olympia-eisenbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=17&Itemid=21


----------



## Connay (13. April 2012)

Wow sind ja echt viele aus dem Raum Ascheberg unterwegs.

Seitdem ich Exil-Bessemicher bin, fahr ich viel in der Gegend Hohe Wart / Höllhammer / Echterspfahl... 

Aber sobald die Schulter in ca. 2 Wochen wieder fit ist quäl ich mich mal den Engländer rauf...

Wer hat den denn schon radmäßig "bestiegen" ?

Grüße


----------



## micha555 (13. April 2012)

Schon "mal"? Dauernd und immer wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Connay (13. April 2012)

Okay...

Ich bin mal gespannt... Wird bestimmt ne Qual, aber ne lohnende ;-)


----------



## Deleted 238853 (14. April 2012)

Danke


----------



## Cyclingtobi (6. Mai 2012)

Kona-Driver1 schrieb:


> Danke



 Keilberg an der kapelle!


----------



## Cyclingtobi (6. Mai 2012)

Engländer ist für viele glaube ich der Hausberg
so wie für mich!


----------



## maxx27 (8. Mai 2012)

Hier auch


----------



## Knacki1 (10. März 2013)

Ich hole den Thread mal wieder hoch.

Gibt es eigtl. irgendwelche festen Gruppen die sich regelmäßig treffen und im Kreis AB biken?


----------



## Toolkid (10. März 2013)

Beim Race Worx Shop geht Mittwochs ab 18 Uhr eine Tour los. Ruf da einfach mal an und frag nach. Der Erich führt/fährt und kann dir sicher weiterhelfen.

Jeden ersten Sonntag im Monat macht der MTB-Sulzbach eine Ausfahrt.

Die Spessart-biker haben auch einen Tourentreff und die DAV-Abteilung fährt auch ab und zu (jeden zweiten Sonntag im Monat mit Voranmeldung).


----------



## SushiRider (13. März 2013)

Hallo zsm
Ich bin vor ein paar tage von Schwarzwald hierher gezogen und suche auch Leute die mir verschiedene strecke umkreis Aburg zeigen.
Ich selb fahre ENDURO ungern Bergauf  
es were toll wenn sich hier jemanden bei mir melden


----------



## Steffen89 (13. März 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Beim Race Worx Shop geht Mittwochs ab 18 Uhr eine Tour los. Ruf da einfach mal an und frag nach. Der Erich führt/fährt und kann dir sicher weiterhelfen.



Zu den Sommeröffnungszeiten startet die Tour aber erst um 19:15 Uhr  Außerdem gibt es hierzu bei Facebook noch eine Gruppe, wo man immer die aktuellsten Infos und Teilnehmer findet und so auf dem Laufenden bleibt.


----------



## Toolkid (14. März 2013)

Steffen89 schrieb:


> Zu den Sommeröffnungszeiten startet die Tour aber erst um 19:15 Uhr  ...


Sorry, mein Fehler. Ich wusste nicht, dass schon Sommeröffnungszeiten sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffen89 (14. März 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Sorry, mein Fehler. Ich wusste nicht, dass schon Sommeröffnungszeiten sind.



Kann ja mal passieren...   deswegen habe ich dich ja verbessert


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (20. März 2013)

Drecksaff schrieb:


> Engländer ist für viele glaube ich der Hausberg
> so wie für mich!



Für mich ebenfalls und wie ich sehe wohnst du in Wenighösbach. Ist vielleicht 400 Meter Luftlinie von mir entfernt


----------



## SushiRider (6. April 2013)

Ist jemand momental aktiv unterwegs auf der spessart ?
und vielleicht heute noch oder morgen ne kleine runde von Aschburg stadt richtung spessart ?


----------



## Toolkid (6. April 2013)

öffentliche Spessart-biker-Tour "Alles kann, kein muss"
Sonntag, ab 10 Uhr, Treffpunkt Festplatz in Obernburg


----------



## SushiRider (6. April 2013)

muss man sich nicht extra anmelde oder  ?
ich würde dann gerne mit fahren


----------



## derfati (6. April 2013)

Anmeldung wäre schon super - hilft dem Guide bei der Planung.


----------



## Mr_LuNaTiKK (5. Juni 2013)

Moin Landkreis AB
Hab gerad den Weg hierher gefunden...
Bin die Woche bisher jeden Tag uffn Hahnenkamm.
Komme aus Goldbach und suche Anhang zum endurieren.
Jemand Interesse?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-1988 (9. Juli 2013)

@Mr LuNaTiKK

Was fährst du?


----------



## rocky forever (13. Juli 2013)

Hey, 
bin auch aus der Nähe (Hösbach). Aber eher aus der XC/Touren Fraktion. Bin meistens so Richtung Hohe Warte oder Weibersbrunn unterwegs.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacklschorsch (14. Juli 2013)

Hi, Marco,
..dann schau mal bei uns AB-Bikern (www.ab-biker.de) vorbei - ein Großteil von uns kommt aus Bessenbach und wir haben ähnliche Ziele.... 
Einmal im Monat eine gemeinsame Tour - schau mal vorbei! 
Gruß
HS


----------



## micha555 (15. Juli 2013)

Oder bei den Spessart-Bikern

www.spessart-biker.de

Wir fahren von Frammersbach, Bad Orb, bis Miltenberg und Wertheim den Spessart kreuz und quer ab.
Ich bin übrigens auch aus Hösbach ;-)​


----------



## Mr_LuNaTiKK (21. Juli 2013)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> @Mr LuNaTiKK
> 
> Was fährst du?



Hi Sorry 

War schon lang net mehr hier...

N Torque.....


War die letzten Wochen viel im Ost.- und Westharz um den Brocken unterwegs...
Grundsätzlich ist mir ejal wie und wo ich zum radeln komm.Hauptsache FAHREN...


----------



## BassSetAlight (6. August 2013)

Hui cool das ich das eben gefunden habe hier 

Ich bin auch aus dem Landkreis, bin ein Haibacher.
Vom Alter bin ich 25 und suche jemanden der sich ab und zu Abends für eine schnelle Feierabendrunde und am Wochenende für längere Touren interessiert. Am Besten natürlich jemand in meinem Alter mit änlichen Ambitionen. Hartes Downhill ist nicht so meine Sache, lieber ein paar schöne Trails über Stock und Stein das ist meine Welt. Meine Feierabendrunde ist immer zur Hohen Warten mit kleinen Schleifen (Bessenbach, Findberg, Gailbach usw.).

Wenn hjemand Lust hat zu Biken, einfach mal übers PM melden, ich würde mich freuen


----------



## Mr_LuNaTiKK (6. August 2013)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> Hui cool das ich das eben gefunden habe hier
> 
> Ich bin auch aus dem Landkreis, bin ein Haibacher.
> Vom Alter bin ich 25 und suche jemanden der sich ab und zu Abends für eine schnelle Feierabendrunde und am Wochenende für längere Touren interessiert. Am Besten natürlich jemand in meinem Alter mit änlichen Ambitionen. Hartes Downhill ist nicht so meine Sache, lieber ein paar schöne Trails über Stock und Stein das ist meine Welt. Meine Feierabendrunde ist immer zur Hohen Warten mit kleinen Schleifen (Bessenbach, Findberg, Gailbach usw.).
> ...





Hi 

Ich war Sonntag erst wieder den ganzen Tag im Wald um den Engländer (Eselsweg etc.) unterwegs mit nem Kollegen.
Sind eher lockere Runden mit dem Kollegen, da er nich ganz soviel federnden Weg unterm Hintern hat.
Bist Du spontan?
Solche Touren werden meist sehr kurzfristig entschieden.

Viele Grüße aus Goldbach


----------



## BassSetAlight (6. August 2013)

Hi,

jap ich bin gerade noch in der Schweiz wegen Studium aber am Wochenende bin ich eigentlich immer in Haibach. Klar solche Touren gehen auch immer gern spontan ;-)
Esseslweg ist cool, den bin ich auch schon von Goldbach nach Wiesen gewandert.
Da im Wald sind eigentlich die perfekten Trailstrecken, nur kenne ich mich in der Gegend nicht so toll aus.
Mit deinem Torque hast du natürlich merh als genug Kompfort für alles bei uns in der Gegend. Ich fahre ein Trance X 29er mit 120mm. Was hat denn dein Kollege so unterm Hintern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_LuNaTiKK (6. August 2013)

Oh da müsste ich jetzt lügen....
Ich hab keen Plan was der fährt.
Vor zwo Wochen hat er sich ma ne neue RS gegönnt,weil seine alte Magura( ?! )Gabel des Öl hat nur so fliesen lassen.
Du merkst ist schon älter.
Ich bin hier in der Gegend leider auch noch nicht so experimentell unterwegs gewesen,daher ist meine Tourenkenntnis auch begrenzt.
Er fährt vor ich folge


----------



## BassSetAlight (6. August 2013)

Ich bin letztes Wochenende mehr oder weniger ungewollt ne coole Tour gefahren, eigentlich nur im Wald. Die Route durch den Wald hab ich immer aus dem Bauch raus entschieden, als ich nicht merh wusste wo ich bin hab ich Opas auf den wanderwegen gefragt wo ich eigentlich bin und mich wieder nach hause gehangelt. Unterwegs war ich dann ca. 4,5 Stunden, Haibach, Winzenhol, Laufach, Waldaschaff.... dann hab ich mich verirrt und bin am Forsthaus Eschersbach rausgekommen und hab die wanderer gefragt.... Mespelbrunn, Hohe Warte und wieder Haibach. Hat aber ne Menge Spass gemacht und es waren coole Downhill Trails dabei


----------



## Redhead74 (26. August 2013)

Hi wir veranstalten wieder einen Downhill Lift-Testtag in Frammersbach
am 22 september an der skihütte ab 13:00 Uhr
https://www.facebook.com/events/193920524119999/?ref=3

cheers


----------



## Steffen89 (26. August 2013)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> dann hab ich mich verirrt und bin am Forsthaus _*Eschersbach*_ rausgekommen und hab die wanderer gefragt....



Du meinst wohl eher das Forsthaus Echterspfahl oder?


----------



## BassSetAlight (26. August 2013)

Haha ja stimmt, ich konnt mir den Namen net merken. Danke ;-)


----------



## Steffen89 (26. August 2013)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> Haha ja stimmt, ich konnt mir den Namen net merken. Danke ;-)



Wenn du da 10 mal vorbeigefahren bist, kannst du dir das automatisch merken!


----------



## chainsuck74 (22. September 2013)

Moin zusammen!
Bin noch bis 8.10. zur Vorsorge-Kur in Bad Soden Salmünster und habe mein Enduro dabei.Ich suche- vor allem an den nächsten Wochenenden,aber auch in der Woche nachmittags- Mitfahrgelegenheiten an schönen Enduro-Trail-Touren.
Würde mich echt freuen,wenn `ne gemeinsame Tour zustande kommt!Habe zwar kein Auto zur Verfügung,aber mit der Bahn kommt man ja auch fast überall hin...
Gute Nacht!


----------



## ml IX (29. September 2013)

chainsuck74 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Bin noch bis 8.10. zur Vorsorge-Kur in Bad Soden Salmünster und habe mein Enduro dabei.Ich suche- vor allem an den nächsten Wochenenden,aber auch in der Woche nachmittags- Mitfahrgelegenheiten an schönen Enduro-Trail-Touren.
> Würde mich echt freuen,wenn `ne gemeinsame Tour zustande kommt!Habe zwar kein Auto zur Verfügung,aber mit der Bahn kommt man ja auch fast überall hin...
> Gute Nacht!



Dann bist du aber in dem Thread ein wenig falsch aufgehoben. Schau mal eher bei Osthessen und Vogelsberg rein. 
Ich bin leider bis 5.10. im Urlaub. Hätte sonst gut gepasst.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=268279


----------



## chainsuck74 (29. September 2013)

Danke für den Tip!Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Sch4f (20. November 2013)

Wer fährt denn noch durch den Spessart ? Suche noch jemanden für die langen Trails ist immer bissl öde alleine...  Hab urlaub... einfach melden ...

GrottenWeg um Wiesen & Frammersbach etc... hoher Trailsanteil...sehr uphilllastig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (20. November 2013)

@Sch4f
Ist zwar nicht ganz meine Ecke aber bin immer für ne coole Runde zum Reisen bereit. Ist ja nicht so weit. Bin nur die nächsten 2 Wochen außer Gefecht. Danach gerne sofern das Wetter nicht all zu übel mitspielt.


----------



## Busi (20. November 2013)

Hallo

Also ich wehre auch dabei, durch den Spessart zu fährt. Bin aus Dammbach


----------



## Degenhorst (7. Dezember 2013)

so dann mach ich mal weiter
bin der Marcel und 24 und komm aus der Innenstadt 
bin rennrad gefahren bis es durch einen Sturz im Eimer war. 
Dannach hab ich mir mein singlespeed zusammengestellt/gebaut dies fuhr ich bis es mir vor ca. 1 1/2 Monaten geklaut wurde.
Und nun bin ich am MTB zusammenstellen/bauen.
Hier suche ich Menschen die mir sagen können wo hier in der Umgebung gute freeride Strecken sind und evtl. auch Lust haben diese mit mir zu fahren, weil wie jeder weis machts mit mehreren mehr Spaß  
einfach bei Interesse melden


----------



## Degenhorst (20. Dezember 2013)

wann wollt ihr euch treffen und was wollt ihr dann genau fahren? 
wäre von vorteil wenn man dies wüsste weil ja jeder was anderes fährt evtl. der eine dirt der andrere freeride der andere beuides und blaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sch4f (20. Dezember 2013)

Aaaaalso, da ich ja nun Urlaub habe, wie Ihr alle sicher auch .
Kennt jemand von euch die Gegend Rieneck. Hab da mal bei GPSies.com geschaut unter der Map "Sigma Topo" da ist der ganze Wald voller MTB 1-4er Strecken. (Fluffig - schwierig).  

ich würd mich da evtl. Morgen mal hinwagen... einfach mach da in den Wald tingeln und ne kleine Strecke zusammenzimmern,... Habe natürlich keine Ahnung ob das schon Fullface nötig ist  Also werdsch den mal einpacken...

Also ich schnibbel mal eben ne Strecke zusammen.... Wer mit will kann sich ja melden...


----------



## ml IX (21. Dezember 2013)

Bin leider schon anderweitig gedated. Das nächste Mal vielleicht. Hört sich aber interessant an 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Degenhorst (21. Dezember 2013)

verdammt, bin auch leider anders unterwegs.
und noch am fully bauen, ist also noch nicht fertig 
aber das nächste mal (wenn es dann fertig ist das bike) komme ich gerne mit 
aber gerne auch mitm dirtbike komm ich früher vorbei, wenn denn taugliche strecken dafür vorhanden ???


----------



## Degenhorst (22. Dezember 2013)

sind hier auch dirtbike fahrer anwesend?
dann bitte doch gerade mal melden


----------



## Degenhorst (8. Januar 2014)

gibt es eine Gruppe die mit Aschaffenburg zusammenhängt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (9. Januar 2014)

Hmpf, wer fährt morgen ? Oder hat lust ? Morgen soll das Wetter wohl ganz gut sein.... 
Ich würde sonst morgen wieder alleine fahrn...


----------



## Knacki1 (22. März 2014)

Ich hol das mal wieder hoch.

Lohnt es sich Richtung Hohe Warte zu fahren? 

Bin eher im Hahnenkammgebiet unterwegs, da ich dort die Auswahl an etwas technischeren Trails recht gut finde.. aber ich brauch mal was Neues


----------



## Steffen89 (23. März 2014)

Servus,

ich kenne mich rund um die Hohe-Warte relativ gut aus. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal, einen Abstecher in die Region zu machen. Ob die Trails hier mit denen am Hahnenkamm technisch mithalten können, kann ich dir nicht beantworten, dazu kenne ich mich am Hahnenkamm zu wenig aus. Aber hier gibt es jede Menge nette Trails die Spaß machen. Außerdem siehst du mal was Neues! 

Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## micha555 (8. April 2014)

Nein. Mir sind keine Trails im Bereich Hohe Wart bekannt, die aus technischer Sicht an die Trails am Hahnenkamm rankommen. Schöne Trails gibt es rund um die Hohe Wart aber schon 
Bei Miltenberg gibt es einige Sachen, die m.E. nach anspruchsvoller als Hahnenkamm sind. Fahr z.B. mal die Mil1.


----------



## Knacki1 (9. April 2014)

Ohje, da muss ich ja erst bis nach MIL runtergurken


----------



## Toolkid (9. April 2014)

Am Findberg gibt es eine FR-Strecke runter zur Aschaffenburger Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (10. April 2014)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Ohje, da muss ich ja erst bis nach MIL runtergurken


Ja, aber es lohnt sich!


----------



## ml IX (10. April 2014)

@Knacki1
Mit Miltenberg kann ich nur zustimmen .Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, nehme auch immer ne 1.25h Anfahrt in Kauf.


----------



## bernd e (11. April 2014)

Jepp, bin sogar von Frammersbach schon dort hin und mach ich auch wieder.


----------



## moe69 (18. Juni 2014)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Am Findberg gibt es eine FR-Strecke runter zur Aschaffenburger Straße.


 wo ist der Einstieg der Strecke genau?


----------



## Steffen89 (18. Juni 2014)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, müsste der Trail so verlaufen wie auf der Grafik.


----------



## derfati (18. Juni 2014)

Kommt ungefähr hin.


----------



## Vmichael (9. Dezember 2014)

Auch aus AB


----------



## MTB-1988 (28. Februar 2016)

Ist jemand von euch am Hahnenkamm öfters unterwegs?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DonChulio (20. Juni 2016)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch am Hahnenkamm öfters unterwegs?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Moin!
Nein, würde ich aber gerne ändern, wenn sich eine kleine Gruppe bildet? Gerne per PM


----------

